# Grizzly jointer



## Superman32 (Jan 24, 2021)

I am looking to buy a jointer. At first I was looking at bench top jointer rikon or the wahuda/ cutec models then a grizzly popped up full standing machine for only few hundred more. I missed the sale but for another hundred I could get one but then I was reading some reviews and a lot of bad ones. Just need a little more insight on grizzly since they are still in my budget compared to powermatic jet and laguna

Thanks david


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

My Grizzly 8" is at least 15 years old I've never had an issue. I have the long bed version which I recommend.

Ideally a helical head, but some would debate that.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've had a Grizzly jointer for 20 years with no issues at all. In many cases the machines are made in the same factories as other names. Unless a bad review indicates a systemic issue with a particular model, I wouldn't give it much weight. I suspect that Grizzly sells more units than most brands.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I think benchtop jointers are practically useless. I bought one, used it in frustration for about 6 months and then bought a proper Grizzly model. I think I paid $250 for the benchtop. I know I paid $525 for the Grizzly in 2016. It's kind of insane how prices have gone up.

The Federal Reserve keeps telling me there's no inflation. They must not be buying the things I buy.

Off topic, my local Lowes has been completely out of dimensional fir for a couple months.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I've had my Grizzly 6" helical head jointer for 9 nine years with no issues. It is quiet, cuts extremely well and is easy to adjust. It is a parallelogram bed jointer that is 110 volts. I wanted the 8" model, but the long bed was too big for my small shop. It does everything that I need it to do. Do I wish I had got the 8"? Hell, I wish I had a 12" model, but no worries. I have other Grizzly stationary tools too and am pleased with all of their features, quality and performance. Their attractive price point is a bonus. I can recommend Grizzly tools to any woodworker looking for a great machine at a fair price. Good Luck, Work Safely and Have Fun!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I have been browsing for a jointer myself. Like skatefriday I have a benchtop one and i'm done with it need something bigger. There seems to be a shortage of 6" models from all manufacturers, many are out of stock. I was looking at the Ridgid 6" since it saves me some money compared to the Grizzly because of the shipping. The used market doesn't work out to well around me.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the G0490x and love it. I bought it 2nd hand but less than a year old. They are always backordered.


----------



## vjc (May 5, 2017)

We've been very happy with the Grizzly G0490x - no problems and love the long bed.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a grizz G0490X and dearly love it.

https://www.grizzly.com/products/grizzly-8-x-76-jointer-with-parallelogram-beds-and-spiral-cutterhead/g0490x


----------



## whodee (May 23, 2013)

I just bought a Ridgid 6" jointer over the holidays. It was on sale for $599.00. I had some gift cards my lovely wife gave me so I pulled the trigger on it. Seems to be a quality machine. I agree with the above posters a bench top jointer just doesn't have the bed length for accurate work. I sold a craftsman bench top I had for years to upgrade to the Ridgid. The craftsman was only good for boards up to about 2 foot long or so. The new jointer is light years ahead in performance


----------

